# breeding dubia roaches



## casper2009 (Sep 8, 2011)

im thinking about breeding dubia roaches for my bearded dragon and giving it those instead of crickets, but i have no idea how many i need to buy. the website im buying them off says people ususally keep 1 male to 3 females. how many would i need for them to breed. 

the ones i will be buying are adults. if anyone has bred these i would be grateful if you could let me know how many i should get so i can get mine breeding


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

casper2009 said:


> im thinking about breeding dubia roaches for my bearded dragon and giving it those instead of crickets, but i have no idea how many i need to buy. the website im buying them off says people ususally keep 1 male to 3 females. how many would i need for them to breed.
> 
> the ones i will be buying are adults. if anyone has bred these i would be grateful if you could let me know how many i should get so i can get mine breeding


It all depends how long you are willing to wait before starting to feed off your colony. The age of the dragon and how much your willing to spend.

I would advise getting a good 200 females and 50 males, along with a whole load of mixed sizes. Leave this for about 6 months and you will have a colony worthy of feeding an army of reptiles. 

You need to remember that a colony is only established when it has an array of roaches of all different sizes. You can buy established colonies for second hand you just need to hunt through the ads on here. 

I bought 2 established colonies for my reps, one is in a tub growing and the other is being fed out of for now, i didnt have to wait at all to feed out of this colony. Once the feeder tub diminishes considerably I will top up with some new roaches and leave it to grow again.


----------



## casper2009 (Sep 8, 2011)

i want to get him onto them asap, but i can still buy him crickets for the time being until they are ready to breed

and my bearded dragon is i think around 7-8 months old and 13"

also the small pack i bought for him to try ive only got them in a plastic storage box. would i be able to use a heat mat on that or would it melt it.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

casper2009 said:


> i want to get him onto them asap, but i can still buy him crickets for the time being until they are ready to breed
> 
> and my bearded dragon is i think around 7-8 months old and 13"
> 
> also the small pack i bought for him to try ive only got them in a plastic storage box. would i be able to use a heat mat on that or would it melt it.


You'll want to look in the classifieds-food section on here... lots of colonies for sale there.

I would still advice that you provide a healthy supply of crickets, locust and morios (and whatever else he likes eating)... but if roaches are your staple diet then you will only need to buy 1/4 of what you were before.

You'll want a large storage box, a large heatmat and some egg crates for them to climb around, the mat wont melt anything its fine. You can use a small heatmat and a small tub... but your colony will quickly outgrow it.


----------



## scotty_boy07 (Jul 16, 2011)

if you cant find any in the classified, try the roach, may be more expensive than buying a colony from the classifieds but there very good and sell starter colonies

The Roach Hut, Cockroach, Roach, Roaches, Cockroaches, Feeder, Livefood, Dubia, Turkistan, Litter Bug, Macropanesthia Rhinoceros, Lobster, Breeding, Reptile, Six Spot, Hisser, Tiger,


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

scotty_boy07 said:


> if you cant find any in the classified, try the roach, may be more expensive than buying a colony from the classifieds but there very good and sell starter colonies
> 
> The Roach Hut, Cockroach, Roach, Roaches, Cockroaches, Feeder, Livefood, Dubia, Turkistan, Litter Bug, Macropanesthia Rhinoceros, Lobster, Breeding, Reptile, Six Spot, Hisser, Tiger,


i was about to give this website lol 

i would just buy 100 female 25 male and leave them for 6 months

if you want to get your beardies on these straight away if you can afford buy 1000 500 female 100 male and rest in mixed sizes then you should not have any problem with them breeding aslong as you can keep there temp right and feeding them high protien low fat foods 

such as layers mash (poultry feed)
cat or dog dry food
fish flakes
carp pellets
sugar puffs 
etc

and also fruit and veg

apples oranges swede parsley and greens etc


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

i originally bought a group of adults 30 females/20males....the next year i had hundreds:mf_dribble:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

scotty_boy07 said:


> if you cant find any in the classified, try the roach, may be more expensive than buying a colony from the classifieds but there very good and sell starter colonies
> 
> The Roach Hut, Cockroach, Roach, Roaches, Cockroaches, Feeder, Livefood, Dubia, Turkistan, Litter Bug, Macropanesthia Rhinoceros, Lobster, Breeding, Reptile, Six Spot, Hisser, Tiger,


Roach hut is one of if not the best priced good quality roach provider out there, you cant go wrong buying roaches from tony.


----------

